# GSG Customers Enjoy Free Lunch During SGIA



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

As a show of appreciation to its customers, GSG hosted a special VIP luncheon from 11 a.m. to 2 p.m. each day of the Specialty Graphic Imaging Association Expo Oct. 22-14 held in Las Vegas. 

Customers were invited to come upstairs away from the traffic and noise of the main hall and help themselves to the buffet, charge mobile devices, and enjoy talking with staff and peers in a relaxing environment. Some free goodies also were offered such as pens, paper pads, can koozies, and squeeze toys. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

